# General > Music >  Scottish & Country Dance to Steven Sinclair - Saturday 27th February

## sinclair92

Scottish & Country Dance with Steven Sinclair in the Berriedale Portland Hall. 
 Saturday 27th February 2016
 9pm to Midnight
 Tickets £5 - Available from Spar Shop Dunbeath and D&S Henderson Lybster or by phoning 01593 731425. 

Ticket Only. BYOB.

----------

